# Anybody with experience on dirting a tank



## aquatic_landscaper (Dec 13, 2011)

i have been watching videos on people that dirt a tank with organic potting soil. if anyone has any experience please tell me how u did it and how ur plants did. Post pictures and videos if u can. please*c/p*


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I dont really have many pics but I had my 20 running with organic potting soil and after the way everything thrived I did my 55 the same way. Organic potting, sand and gravel, planted heavily and added fish, I used seeded water, sponge filter and gravel to start it and have had no disasters as of yet.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I have dirt capped with PFS in my planted 75 gallon tank. I am assuming that you have not started your tank yet.
This is what I did when I started my tank. Put the desired depth of dirt in then put ~2-3" of sand on top of that. When you are putting the sand in don't dump it in, scoop it in by the handful to avoid mixing it with the dirt. When filling the tank with water place a bowl or a plate in it and pour the water onto that. DO NOT let the water hit the glass or the sand when pouring or the dirt and sand will mix. Remember to fill the tank slowly and you will end up with a great looking tank.
Here is a recent pic of my tank to give you an idea of what dirt/sand substrate will look like. I do have snails that burrow so that is why the sand is streaked in with the dirt.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Google Diane Walstad or check this link: Setting up a Walstad Natural Planted Tank

The only thing I do additionally is to bake the soil to a temp of NO MORE than 190 degrees for a period of 30 minutes. Do not let the temps go higher... This kills any orgasms without sterilizing the benefits of the soil. Bill in Va.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Look up beaslbob builds on this forum.

what I recommend is 1" peat moss, 1" play sand, 1" pc select.

Works great and the sand "traps" the peat moss so the water is clear right from the start.

my .02


----------

